# Diet for loosing weight, not body building….



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

I wondered if anyone would help me with a basic diet plan?

i work evenings and study/sleep in the day so i do have little time for exercise\gym but will try my damn hardest..

I'm basically nearing 40 with an expanding waist line 

i don't want to be fat but i am&#8230;.im 5' 10 and weigh 15 stone...

i want to get fit to live longer and enjoy my kids but i just don't know where to start diet wise&#8230;.

my vices are beer and cheese which I know both have to go.. but i hate any seafood so id need a fish free diet...

anyone willing to help me out&#8230;id be very thankfull

or even a few pointers...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If you posted up a basic idea of a healthy diet people will be happy to advise you on changes but I doubt anyone will post you a diet.

Start by working out your maintainence calories (Google to find a calculator) and go from there. An app called myfitnesspal will come in useful for working out nutritional values.

Oh and kitchen scales are a must also.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

All you do is count your calories,doesn't matter what you eat

Put your information into this

And it will tell you the amount of calories to eat to lose fat

Track everything you eat and hit that amount of calories and fat will come off

http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks for you time guys

il check them links out


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> All you do is count your calories,doesn't matter what you eat


A little simplistic - you need adequate protein to prevent muscle loss, and you should base your diet mainly on wholefoods & get your veggies in.

But the basic principle is correct - total calorie balance will determine how much fat you lose.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

so plenty of veg and clean meats?

like chicken,steak?

its knowing how much to eat and when


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Danz said:


> so plenty of veg and clean meats?
> 
> like chicken,steak?
> 
> its knowing how much to eat and when


This is where your kitchen scales come into play. 3 meals a day is fine to start with, your diet needs to be something you can stick to, no point making it complex and miserable.

Steak is over double the calories of chicken, that doesn't mean you can't eat it, it just means your calories need to be less elsewhere.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Danz said:


> so plenty of veg and clean meats?
> 
> like chicken,steak?
> 
> its knowing how much to eat and when


Did you read what I just wrote?


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> Did you read what I just wrote?


i did baron thanks&#8230;..its just knowing whats clean and whats not&#8230;..im new to al this

says i need 1600 calls a day&#8230;

but its knowing where to 'spend' this calls so I'm not starving and fail


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Danz said:


> i did baron thanks&#8230;..its just knowing whats clean and whats not&#8230;..im new to al this


It does not matter

Clean or unclean

Only calories matter

You can eat only ice cream and chocolate every day and lose all your fat

Calories are the be all and end all

Now if you want to fill your calorie intake with nutritious stuff, then I'm sure you know what to do, veg,fruit,lean meat,eggs,evoo etc

Nothing complicated about it atall


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> It does not matter
> 
> Clean or unclean
> 
> ...


ok thanks

I'm taking it in&#8230;


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Danz said:


> ok thanks
> 
> I'm taking it in&#8230;


Get that app I mentioned, use it for a few weeks and you'll soon learn what foods fit your requirements and what do not


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

my fitness pal app

yep iv just got that thanks dave&#8230;.

thanks for your time...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Danz said:


> my fitness pal app
> 
> yep iv just got that thanks dave&#8230;.
> 
> thanks for your time...


Your diet doesn't need to be perfect from day one, start with what you think is good, use the app and you will soon see what you need to reduce or change. When your kinda happy, post your diet and everyone will help where they can.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks dave

il give it a few days and keep a record and then come back


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> It does not matter
> 
> Clean or unclean
> 
> ...


Thats rubbish mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Danz said:


> i did baron thanks&#8230;..its just knowing whats clean and whats not&#8230;..im new to al this
> 
> says i need 1600 calls a day&#8230;
> 
> but its knowing where to 'spend' this calls so I'm not starving and fail


Ignore them that will come later and says this is not enough, its plenty.

Tosst and eggs for breakfast

Tuna salad for lunch

Meat and veg or rice for diner

Job done


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Thats rubbish mate.


My physique says otherwise


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Ignore them that will come later and says this is not enough, its plenty.
> 
> Tosst and eggs for breakfast
> 
> ...


Replace with

Vanilla ice cream with chocolate hobnobs

Strawberry ice cream with rich teas

Chocolate ice cream with custard creams

2 scoops of creatine for acceleration of dem der gains

Job done


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Replace with
> 
> Vanilla ice cream with chocolate hobnobs
> 
> ...


Lol, sounds reasonable


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Just noticed danz you say the calculator tells you you need 1600 calories at 15 stone

Try again coz u Defo messed up somewhere along the way

Way to few calories


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Just noticed danz you say the calculator tells you you need 1600 calories at 15 stone
> 
> Try again coz u Defo messed up somewhere along the way
> 
> Way to few calories


Told yer ................


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Told yer ................


You didn't tell me anything ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> You didn't tell me anything ?


No, I told the OP someone would be along soon to say its not enough calories 

Its plenty.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> No, I told the OP someone would be along soon to say its not enough calories
> 
> Its plenty.


Well quoute yourself and not me 

Don't listen to saxondale

Listen to the almighty calculator it will guide you to success


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

If you enjoy beer and cheese dont cut them just have them in moderation like have them something like 3 times a week, i just think its sad to deprive your self from the foods you love


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Just noticed danz you say the calculator tells you you need 1600 calories at 15 stone
> 
> Try again coz u Defo messed up somewhere along the way
> 
> Way to few calories


That is most deffo to few calories


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Well quoute yourself and not me
> 
> Don't listen to saxondale
> 
> Listen to the almighty calculator it will guide you to success


Says the man ,living on mcdonalds, lol


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Says the man ,living on mcdonalds, lol


I don't eat McDonalds


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Can you really eat what you want as long as you meet your daily cals?


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Basically get your protein in, and hit your calorie intake and you'll be fine. You don't have to eat a certain number of meals either, it does absolutely nothing for "speeding up" anything.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Its actually a lot less complicated than you think OP. It's just about consistency. That is why so many people fail because they're over complicating the whole process.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

^for real. It's like they say: "The best diet is the one you actually stick to." Though adding in a little exercise would definitely help things along!


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

I used this calculator http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm and it says

maintenance 2251 cals

fat loss 1801 cals

Extreme fat loss 1680

if I use my fitness pal app it says I need to eat 1620 a day so a bit confused on that one....

im going to cut the cheese and beer out and try to eat as healthy and nutricious as I can...

is it best to use the my fitness pal app to find out the calorific value of foods/drinks?

thanks again all

1st day of the skinnier me


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Kabz r34 said:


> Can you really eat what you want as long as you meet your daily cals?


For weight loss, in the short term, yes. But for health and optimal long term body transformation, absolutely not.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Myfitnesspal is a very useful tool that many people use to track what they eat, me included. I wouldn't use it to choose calorie intake. I'd suggest the stickie in the main diet section that gives the Harris Benedict equation.

In the beginning I'd suggest just cutting down on the beer and cheese, and track what you eat with MFP. This will give you an idea of your starting point. You don't have to get everything 'perfect' from day one.

As others have said, finding a diet you can stick to long term is what counts. Think about reducing your beer intake, but don't start thinking you can never drink again. It's not necessary, and probably not achievable anyway.

You mentioned wanting to get healthier. To do this you really need to be getting more exercise as a priority. Even if you just start with something like fast working.

Good luck!


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

wow this is going to be hard

3 slices of granary toast and 3 scrambled eggs

2 cups of tea

leaves me only 1016 cals for lunch and dinner?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Danz said:


> wow this is going to be hard
> 
> 3 slices of granary toast and 3 scrambled eggs
> 
> ...


Thats why i dont do. Iv only ever dietid once and got rid of loads of fat but its fucjin stupid i felt like i starved myself and i dont know how people manage to fit there protien requirement in there whiles only have below 2000kals


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> For weight loss, in the short term, yes.t.


Again, thats rubbish.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Danz said:


> wow this is going to be hard
> 
> 3 slices of granary toast and 3 scrambled eggs
> 
> ...


Leaves you free to eat 2 big tasty medium meals from McDonalds then according to some. LOL


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Again, thats rubbish.


I can see where your coming from, but it is kind of right, if you ate one or two double cheeseburgers everyday and your total calories were lets say 1000 for each day, you would still lose weight, not saying anything about general health however, that's not to say its a good idea and it's very unhealthy


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Leaves you free to eat 2 big tasty medium meals from McDonalds then according to some. LOL


or 5 cans of fosters.......


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Leaves you free to eat 2 big tasty medium meals from McDonalds then according to some. LOL


Tried the 'Cheddar Classic' yesterday. Honestly the only burger I like from McD's (Mcflurries are awesome though)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> Replace with
> 
> Vanilla ice cream with chocolate hobnobs
> 
> ...


Stop posting crap ffs


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

If you are trying to take calories very low, you want to have pretty much no junk in your diet IMO. Not because it will stop you losing weight, but generally you'll get barely any satiety from these foods.

E.g. 500cals of ice cream does not fill you up at all, 500 cals of chicken and rice does. Completely different effect.

As most have said, the key is consistency. Track what you are eating (this means weighing your food!), and just try get a good balance of protein/carbs/fats - and get the veggies in (they help a LOT with satiety!). You don't need to worry about timing etc, more just the total intake per day.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Danz said:


> or 5 cans of fosters.......


Its all calories.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

do you weigh the food before of after its been cooked?


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Danz said:


> do you weigh the food before of after its been cooked?


Personally, always before. Cooked weight can vary immensely. Again, the main thing is being consistent - i.e. don't switch between weighing cooked and uncooked. Also need to make sure the nutrition information you are using is for pre-cooked or cooked as applicable.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Uncooked is easy as meats can be pre weighed, bagged and frozen accordingly.


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation, trying to loose a bit of fat but due to work and family get virtually no time to do any exercise.

OP do some searching on the forum, I've found some really helpful info. Things like mfp to keep track of things but don't cut your calories too sharply too soon, if you cut them too much and leave your self hungry you'll find yourself binge eating on all the wrong stuff - I certainly did!

I'm partial to a cheeky beer or two, so instead of having 2 bottles 3-4 times a week I'll just have 2 on a Friday night. As said, don't cut the things you love and enjoy, just moderate them, you'll be able to keep that up a lot longer than cutting them completely.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Danz said:


> wow this is going to be hard
> 
> 3 slices of granary toast and 3 scrambled eggs
> 
> ...


Yes, that's a big breakfast really. But I do think 1600 calories is a low total to be aiming at. You need to be getting more exercise to improve your health, and doing so will allow you to drop fat while eating more, which you may well find easier.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Stop posting crap ffs


I'll stop posting crap once you stop looking like crap yeah?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Op

Just look at my body

Then ask to see safc49 and saxondales body

They both look terrrrrrrible, I look decent

So why would you take advice from the people who look like trash ?????

If you wanted to eat big macs and drink fosters every day within your calorie goal you would lose weight, absolute fact

Is it the healthiest way to do it ? No of course not

My point is in that it is calories what count in losing fat and not food selections

So once u have your calories fill it up how you like and you will achieve your goal of losing weight

It is that simple


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

My body is a hotel pool?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1600 cals at 15 stone is nothing.

You'll be starving and then just binge eat cos you'll be at your wits end!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes, that's a big breakfast really. But I do think 1600 calories is a low total to be aiming at. You need to be getting more exercise to improve your health, and doing so will allow you to drop fat while eating more, which you may well find easier.


Aka forget the charts and listen to some guy off the net but which is it @Ultrasonic loose fat or loose weight, youve suggested the two are the same.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> 1600 cals at 15 stone is nothing.
> 
> You'll be starving and then just binge eat cos you'll be at your wits end!


You'd starve after eating TWO boneless banquest for one from KFC a day?

Really?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> My body is a hotel pool?


Where did I say that ?

You talk nonsense you, you really do


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I was losing fat at 1800 cals a day and I'm 13 stone.

If you do more exercise, you can eat more also.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Where did I say that ?
> 
> You talk nonsense you, you really do


Target your speech at the adience mate, have to dumb it way down for you.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You'd starve after eating TWO boneless banquest for one from KFC a day?
> 
> Really?


Again

Terrible terrible reading comprehension

He didn't say he would starve

Is English your second language ?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You said look at saxondales body - currently AVI isthe view from my hotel room?


Wow

No I didn't haha

I clearly said ask to see a picture of your body

You're either very very thick or not English because you cannot comprehend the English language atall


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Wow
> 
> No I didn't haha
> 
> ...


Posted after i editted mate , Plenty in my journal, wheres yours?


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

1600 calories is what the app told me I need to eat to lose weight?

iv no idea if its too low or too high...? if the app is incorrect, then where do I find out my maintenance calorie intake?

I get where your coming from samedii.... I basically need to find out my weight loss calories and stick to it, whether that's eating good clean food or Mc D's or ice cream...but I also understand what the other poster was saying by stating that I wont be fulfilled and will be still hungry, making it harder to stick to the calorie amount I need...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Again
> 
> Terrible terrible reading comprehension
> 
> ...


Yes he did - its there on the page above. Knock the insults of mate, no need.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

saxondale said:


> You'd starve after eating TWO boneless banquest for one from KFC a day?
> 
> Really?


Well i'm 15.5 stone and probably have upwards of 3000 cals a day, and i'm relatively lean.

To have half of that would leave me absolutely starving.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Danz said:


> 1600 calories is what the app told me I need to eat to lose weight?
> 
> iv no idea if its too low or too high...? if the app is incorrect, then where do I find out my maintenance calorie intake?
> 
> I get where your coming from samedii.... I basically need to find out my weight loss calories and stick to it, whether that's eating good clean food or Mc D's or ice cream...but I also understand what the other poster was saying by stating that I wont be fulfilled and will be still hungry, making it harder to stick to the calorie amount I need...


Just follow the diet I posted above for 9 weeks mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> Op
> 
> Just look at my body
> 
> ...


Your a fake troll so how could anyone believe that's even you in your avi? If it is, try shrinking your head down a little


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Well i'm 15.5 stone and probably have upwards of 3000 cals a day, and i'm relatively lean.
> 
> To have half of that would leave me absolutely starving.


When the OP gets to your level, I agree @20% BF he isnt going to starve anytime soon.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Yes he did - its there on the page above. Knock the insults of mate, no need.


He he didn't

No insult, genuine question

To starve means malnourished to the point of death

He never said that

He said you will be starving and will then binge eat, which is true, you will be very hungry aka starving on only 1600 calories

I'm not here to teach you basic English anyway so I'll leave you too it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> He he didn't
> 
> No insult, genuine question
> 
> ...


Your just arguing for sh1t mate another cvnt on the internet, I thought you were serious so I replied, doh


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Your a fake troll so how could anyone believe that's even you in your avi? If it is, try shrinking your head down a little


Simply put your display picture up

That way people can know to instantly dismiss any advice you give them


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Your just arguing for sh1t mate another cvnt on the internet, I thought you were serious so I replied, doh


If you don't see the difference then that's on you


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

It does come down to total calories but no point eating a load of sh1te

There's a difference between losing weight and losing fat

Eat well


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> Simply put your display picture up
> 
> That way people can know to instantly dismiss any advice you give them


Total balls, would you not take advice from a fat doctor? People can read and learn, whether they practice what they preach means nothing


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

My picture is in my profile for anyone with nothing better to do than check it out


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> If you don't see the difference then that's on you


Waiting for your picture or link mate, mines in my journal.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Waiting for your picture or link mate, mines in my journal.


He's probably searching through Google to find someone he likes


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Total balls, would you not take advice from a fat doctor? People can read and learn, whether they practice what they preach means nothing


What does a doctors physique have to do with their medical advice lol ????


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Waiting for your picture or link mate, mines in my journal.


Picture is there in my display PIC quite obviously


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> What does a doctors physique have to do with their medical advice lol ????


You tell me. According to your logic I know nothing because of my physic


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Just follow the diet I posted above for 9 weeks mate.


do you mean this

Tosst and eggs for breakfast

Tuna salad for lunch

Meat and veg or rice for diner

Job done

?

I cant stand any fish/sea food so I had an omelette instead....or would a chicken salad be better?? planning on having chicken/veg and rice for dinner


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> He's probably searching through Google to find someone he likes


Says the one with the picture from google lol

Jesus

Get the picture of you back up Mr gold member

Show us your achievements after using steroids and many years of work lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> Just noticed danz you say the calculator tells you you need 1600 calories at 15 stone
> 
> Try again coz u Defo messed up somewhere along the way
> 
> Way to few calories


Dunno could be right, i have 1300 cals on non HIIT days & 1500kals om HIIT days and im 13st 8lbs


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> You tell me. According to your logic I know nothing because of my physic


Well seems though a doctor has a medical degree and experience I'd be pretty inclined to listen to him about anything in that subject area

You have a degree in nutrition do you? All I see that you have is a terrible body after years of steroids and training

Therefore anyone taking advice from you would be silly


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Danz said:


> do you mean this
> 
> Tosst and eggs for breakfast
> 
> ...


Omelette and chicken are both fine


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> Well seems though a doctor has a medical degree and experience I'd be pretty inclined to listen to him about anything in that subject area
> 
> You have a degree in nutrition do you? All I see that you have is a terrible body after years of steroids and training
> 
> Therefore anyone taking advice from you would be silly


Years of steroids? I did 2 cycles. First was bunk so 1 cycle really


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Years of steroids? I did 2 cycles. First was bunk so 1 cycle really


Bunk aka you didn't have a clue how to eat or train

Even one steroid cycle you should look 100x better

You literally look totally untrained

Put your picture back up so people can see that I'm not making stuff up


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

safc49 said:


> Omelette and chicken are both fine


thanks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Danz said:


> do you mean this
> 
> Tosst and eggs for breakfast
> 
> ...


Yes mate that would be fine.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Picture is there in my display PIC quite obviously


Ah, but my AVI is a hotel pool so that proves nothing does it calling you out to see a today picture, clocks ticking


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Ah, but my AVI is a hotel pool so that proves nothing does it calling you out to see a today picture, clocks ticking


My picture is there for all to see old Mr jellyfish


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> Bunk aka you didn't have a clue how to eat or train
> 
> Even one steroid cycle you should look 100x better
> 
> ...


No bunk as in losing strength after orals were finished

100 times better looking after 1 cycle? You wouldnt be exaggerating a little?

Yes my diet wasn't good and still isn't but it doesn't stop me from researching.

As previously said my picture is in my profile

I assume you don't do much reading/struggle to read


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> No bunk as in losing strength after orals were finished
> 
> 100 times better looking after 1 cycle? You wouldnt be exaggerating a little?
> 
> ...


Mate, your body is a physical wreck, its possibly the worst on here

You have done steroids too and still look like that, which is mind blowing

And then you have the gall to give others diet advice

Its just wow

Only on forums eh


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BaronSamedii said:


> Mate, your body is a physical wreck, its possibly the worst on here
> 
> You have done steroids too and still look like that, which is mind blowing
> 
> ...


And your advice to eat sh1t and drink beer is top notch :thumbup1:


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> And your advice to eat sh1t and drink beer is top notch :thumbup1:


That was fact, to prove my point of its simply a case of calories in vs calories out that matter

I went on to say it OBVIOUSLY isn't the healthy way to do it

As that is obvious but clearly you needed that explaining to you as you have no clue lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

emmmmmmm lunch of champions


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Danz said:


> iv no idea if its too low or too high...? if the app is incorrect, then where do I find out my maintenance calorie intake?


I suggested a potentially better calculator above, but any such calculator will only ever be an estimate. This is due firstly to estimating calories burned by daily activity level, but also variations in resting metabolic rate. Just because two people have the same age, height and weight does not mean they will have the same maintenance calorie level. The only accurate way to find your true maintenance level is to track your calories and weight: the intake where you neither gain or lose weight is your maintenance level. That was partly why I suggested you just started with tracking closer to what you normally eat to get some idea. You don't NEED to know your maintenance level though.

Start with a good calculator value and see how you get on. The 1600 calorie figure seems very low, but I guess everyone here is used to sensible values based on using the high activity multipliers associated with regular weight training. Bear in mind that if you start at this level on the basis of a sedentary job and no exercise, that you should increase your calorie intake if you start getting much exercise.

I'm not sure why but this thread has attracted more than the usual level of nonsense posts. Hopefully it is clear to you which ones to ignore but as you specifically mentioned wanting to get healthier for the long term I'll mention two things. Firstly it is absurd for anyone to suggest that a diet that is high sugar, high in saturated fat, low protein, very low fibre and lacking in vitamins, minerals and essential fatty acids is in anyway good for your health. Secondly, having very low bodyfat and being healthy are two very different things.

I do FWIW favour and flexible dieting approach, where you make hitting your calorie (and protein if working out) target the priority and do allow yourself some of what you like from time to time (e.g. your beer). But trying to live off nothing but junk food is taking this too far.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks for your time Ultrasonic

I used that Harris benedict formula

it gave me a BMR of 1714 x 1.2 = 2056 cals per day....

so how much should I undercut this by each day to lose weight? im sure iv read 500 cals per day will let me lose 1lb per week?

don't sound much....and yes I agree I need to get out and do some exercise instead of studying/sleeping/working



Ultrasonic said:


> I suggested a potentially better calculator above, but any such calculator will only ever be an estimate. This is due firstly to estimating calories burned by daily activity level, but also variations in resting metabolic rate. Just because two people have the same age, height and weight does not mean they will have the same maintenance calorie level. The only accurate way to find your true maintenance level is to track your calories and weight: the intake where you neither gain or lose weight is your maintenance level. That was partly why I suggested you just started with tracking closer to what you normally eat to get some idea. You don't NEED to know your maintenance level though.
> 
> Start with a good calculator value and see how you get on. The 1600 calorie figure seems very low, but I guess everyone here is used to sensible values based on using the high activity multipliers associated with regular weight training. Bear in mind that if you start at this level on the basis of a sedentary job and no exercise, that you should increase your calorie intake if you start getting much exercise.
> 
> ...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The point remains..... Eat 1600 cals of shiit and you will be hungry. 1600 cals of clean food and you will be far fuller and happier to continue dieting.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Danz said:


> I wondered if anyone would help me with a basic diet plan?
> 
> i work evenings and study/sleep in the day so i do have little time for exercise\gym but will try my damn hardest..
> 
> ...


Beer and cheese dont have to completely go mate! Just moderate it, but thats difficult when it comes to vice.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

gcortese said:


> Beer and cheese dont have to completely go mate! Just moderate it, but thats difficult when it comes to vice.


sure is....

especially when I have cheese with nearly every meal and a few cans nearly every night....but im determined to crack this belly


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

safc49 said:


> And your advice to eat sh1t and drink beer is top notch :thumbup1:


I think the point is that you don't have to eat and live like a monk to make gains.

My diet is pretty shocking compared to most on here, or what they say they eat anyway, and i train barely 3 times a week and still look reasonable.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I think the point is that you don't have to eat and live like a monk to make gains.
> 
> My diet is pretty shocking compared to most on here, or what they say they eat anyway, and i train barely 3 times a week and still look reasonable.


nobody said you have to live like a monk but telling someone who's looking diet advice to eat whatever they want, just count calories, thats sh1t advice


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

safc49 said:


> nobody said you have to live like a monk but telling someone who's looking diet advice to eat whatever they want, just count calories, thats sh1t advice


It's what Weight Watchers and countless other "diet" plans preach.

Is it healthy? Probably not.

Does it work? Yes.

Obviously for a weightlifter it's not optimal as we need protein to build/retain muscle as well as fats and carbs, but for someone who doesn't give a fvck about all that it is just a simple case of calories in VS calories out for weight loss.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Danz said:


> I used that Harris benedict formula
> 
> it gave me a BMR of 1714 x 1.2 = 2056 cals per day....
> 
> so how much should I undercut this by each day to lose weight? im sure iv read 500 cals per day will let me lose 1lb per week?


I think you may have made a mistake there? I get 1988x1.2 = 2386. Yes a 500 kcal deficit per day is a reasonable starting point, so I would try 1900 to begin with. In the long run you could be more aggressive since I assume you think you have a fair bit of fat to lose, but while you are getting to grips with all of this I'd suggest sticking to something more manageable. Or actually stick to 1900 as you add in exercise.

Nobody can tell you what is definitely best for you, you need to try something, monitor how you get on, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Danz said:


> thanks for your time Ultrasonic
> 
> I used that Harris benedict formula
> 
> ...


BMR is Basic Metabolic Rate, the amount of energy the body uses to sustain basic processes, without any activity, like laying in bed all the time. When dieting you rather should not go below BMR as it may be unhealthy. So you can stick to within value and see after a week or two if there is a weight loss.

MFP underestimates calorie needs, I loose on a dayly calorie values it is supposed by MFP to by my maintaince. And I am not even much active due to injuries ATM.

I think I am much lighter than you, but I am not good in converting stones to kgs just estimating, anyway when doing cardio I tried to cut at 1800-2000 cal a day and was starving. Loosing 1,5 kgs a week, that was too much. So 1600 cal a day is too low, it's rather for much lighter women.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I have occasionally heard it said that you should not diet on less than your BMR, but I've yet to see any evidence or explanation as to why not? If there is a good explanation I'd be interested to hear it, but for now it's something I wouldn't worry about.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

not sure how im making a mistake?

im putting in that im 39

5ft 10 and 210 lbs ?

which is giving me a BMR of 1714 cals?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Danz said:


> not sure how im making a mistake?
> 
> im putting in that im 39
> 
> ...


Well I used age 40 as that's what you said in your first post but otherwise the same numbers. If you used the equation on this forum perhaps you made a mistake converting to metric?

If you do a Google search for Harris Benedict you'll find an online calculator that will work it out for you. I think you'll find you get something very close to what I posted.

Edit: I'm using my phone or I would post you a link.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

ha ha I just realised what I was doing wrong.........

I was putting im female for some reason, oh and yes im not 40 till april but im always doom and gloom

woot woot I just gained 200 cals a day....

thanks for your persistence....


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

It's nice to see that people's argumentative egos haven't got in the way of helping a newcomer. I'm sure he's very grateful the thread hadn't been overcomplicated purely so someone can be seen as "right"

I'm sure he genuinely appreciates the help from those who have given it though.


----------



## Danz (Jul 28, 2010)

ha ha

I thought all threads got this attention....

I maybe a newbie to dieting/body building but iv been around forums fo a few years so I can read between the lines


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Danz said:


> ha ha
> 
> I thought all threads got this attention....
> 
> I maybe a newbie to dieting/body building but iv been around forums fo a few years so I can read between the lines


If you ever get tired of some users, this forum has an ignore list feature if you ever fancy it. There are some posts on this thread I haven't even seen as a result, and it makes for a much calmer day  You just see that someone on your ignore list has made a post.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you ever get tired of some users, this forum has an ignore list feature if you ever fancy it. There are some posts on this thread I haven't even seen as a result, and it makes for a much calmer day  You just see that someone on your ignore list has made a post.


Your best of putting @Ultrasonic on ignore, every week he has a new pet theory that sounds good but doesnt quite make sense, he bangs on about catabolism a heck of a lot too! LOL


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's nice to see that people's argumentative egos haven't got in the way of helping a newcomer. I'm sure he's very grateful the thread hadn't been overcomplicated purely so someone can be seen as "right"
> 
> I'm sure he genuinely appreciates the help from those who have given it though.


Yeah but did baron someday come up with the goods?


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Why do you need to eat 1,600 calories that state this is an aggressive cut?

Eat clean foods at maintenance and exercise for two weeks and you will notice a difference.

Then either increase your activity level, or lower your calories.

Don't go over the top to start with otherwise you will struggle when your fat loss stalls.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I have occasionally heard it said that you should not diet on less than your BMR, but I've yet to see any evidence or explanation as to why not? If there is a good explanation I'd be interested to hear it, but for now it's something I wouldn't worry about.


Why would you tell a newbie to eat that little at the start of training? Just cleaning his diet up and exercising will help..

No need to be so aggressive with a deficit.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

AlexHealy said:


> Why would you tell a newbie to eat that little at the start of training? Just cleaning his diet up and exercising will help..
> 
> No need to be so aggressive with a deficit.


I encouraged him to eat 300 kcal more than he was!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AlexHealy said:


> Why do you need to eat 1,600 calories that state this is an aggressive cut?
> 
> Eat clean foods at maintenance and exercise for two weeks and you will notice a difference.
> 
> ...


Current thinking is quick weight loss is better.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@AlexHealy perhaps what you missed is that given the OP's low activity level a perfectly reasonable 500 kcal per day deficit would put his intake below his BMR?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> @AlexHealy perhaps what you missed is that given the OP's low activity level a perfectly reasonable 500 kcal per day deficit would put his intake below his BMR?


Did the OP not put his sex in wrong and under calculated his requirment or was that another guy?


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> @AlexHealy perhaps what you missed is that given the OP's low activity level a perfectly reasonable 500 kcal per day deficit would put his intake below his BMR?


That's why I suggested that he eats at his maintenance level and exercises.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

AlexHealy said:


> That's why I suggested that he eats at his maintenance level and exercises.


I agree that the OP should be getting exercise, and that doing so will allow him to eat more while maintaining a good calorie deficit: I said as much earlier in the thread. But my post that you objected to relating to eating below BMR was written in the context of what the OP was actually going to do right now. That is, someone with an estimated BMR of ~2000 kcal and TDEE of ~2400 kcal being suggested to eat about 1900 kcal to achieve a 500 kcal per day deficit. I don't feel this is in any way agressive, and is perfectly reasonable. I am if anything I am occasionally criticised for not being agressive enough with cutting suggestions!


----------

